# LFTS 4/17



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just heading out the door to my public land spot in ZE.
The weather is clear and cool and I'm super excited.
Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Getting coffee in me, than off for my first public land turkey hunt, let's hope the birds know the game plan, and are still in the area.
Behind this year did not get to scout with working so much.
Good luck to all.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just got woke up by the bear trying to get the cooler out the porch, Having some coffee here at camp Rack shack. Good luck and shoot him in the lips Good luck and shoot him in the lips


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck to all! My 11 year old son will be doing the shooting today! Hopefully!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck guys! Hope they are vocal this morning


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Heading out in Ogemaw swamp. Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Coldest morning in the last 2 weeks in northern KZoo. Birds should be fired up - headed down the road in a few, the 15yo is up first.

Whack em in the whattles y’all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

About to head out the door. Feels like a great morning. Good luck to everyone!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Penny and i heading out the door here in SW Sanilac county. Good luck fellow turkey hunters!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Set up and waiting, could not get one to answer the owl call. 
In a clearing with a dnr food plot about 200 yards behind me across the road

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

All set in, seems like a good morning. Good luck to all!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Not a whisper of wind out here.
Geese and owls are carrying on.
Come on gobbles!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck to everyone, don’t take it for granted and enjoy another Turkey season. Remember everyone that bought one of Mrs Flights tote’s, don’t put the cord past the Spurs it could take the hard part of the spur off, shot straight !
Flight


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

And now we wait


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Starting to hear some in the distance. Not long now.... I hope 😁


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I am sitting in a fog bank but can hear one a long ways out.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Not exactly the wake up i was hoping for but got couple gobbling on the back side of the swamp hole. Thats alright ....i got all day!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Good luck everyone! I have to wait until tomorrow to join the fun. Looking forward to seeing pics of some happy hunters! Lets go!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had them gobbling all around at daybreak. Silent now. Guess it's going to be another tough season.

First gun shot just rang out to the ESE.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

A mallard and a grouse, plenty of crows but haven't heard a gobble yet in Leelanau county.

Wasn't sure about this spot this year, has paid off four times in the last six years. Cold calling every 20 minutes or so is the plan and hoping at least one bird wanders in for my wife, be nice if it's big and brings it's brothers.

Nice morning though, didn't have to take our blind down so we can move a little quicker in a couple hours if this spot doesn't work out. Be nice if our heater worked, but our kid is sticking it out with help from an extra wool coat I brought.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Had 2 gobbling on roost here in Sanilac County were between them not a peep since they hit ground


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Had a gobble way off while ago. Not one boom yet. Public land kent county

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## syrio (Dec 15, 2018)

Lots of gobbles on the private next to me on other side of creek. Second year for me, called too much last year so being very selective this year. Thought I may have had one coming in as he was gobbling like a mad man moving back and forth.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Quiet here to. Except for seagulls in the field! First time ever seen them while turkey hunting.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Kiddo is up, joining the rest of you guys soon


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Daughter and I are out in Atlanta. All quiet so far. Shes been sleeping for 20 minutes now, told me to wake her if I see or hear one, lol. 26 degrees and frosty must have the turkeys sleeping in too.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Heard several birds ar daybreak but haven't seen anything. 
Also heard a couple shots nearby. 
It's tough to hear with all the geese carrying on lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Plenty of deer moving but not much else.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep...Same here Dave. 5 deer but no birds seen yet. Still have some gobbling in the distance though.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Public bird down!









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats paper! Looks like a good one! Lets hear the story...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Had one fired up for the first 40 minutes or so. Thought about moving his way. Nah. He'll come to me.

Nope. Intercepted by a real hen.

Then just looked behind me to see a Jake.

Now...it's all quiet.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Only deer in the decoys, I've only heard a few long distance gobbles all morning.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far 22 deer and 1 lonely hen


Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

paper mouth said:


> Public bird down!
> View attachment 762803
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! Nice bird


Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Sprytle said:


> Congrats paper! Looks like a good one! Lets hear the story...


Sat up where I've been seeing some birds lately around a sand pit, next to a creek bottom. Soon as I got set up had an owl doing its thing off in the distance and this guy fired off, he was what sounded like around 250-300 yds out, so I decided to make my move. He was gobbling like a mad man all morning in his roost, flew down and started heading the other direction, so I had to sweet talk him a little, got him to cross the creek in my direction and to about 27yds out and that is where the story ends my friends

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PQuinn (Oct 23, 2018)

Livingston County Gobbler Down! 

Had my 6 y/o riding shotgun with me for his first ever hunt! 

Thanks to the Flight family for the tote! 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

2 separate hens. See birds across the road. 3 close by. No luck yet. But seeing some atleast


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Only distant gobbling on roast for us. Been quiet since and my 11 year old boy is getting impatient 😂


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

10 deer so far. 
Haven't heard a gobble for an hour.
Might start moving soon.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Heard some gobbling coming from the neighbors at daybreak. Nothing since. We did see a big fox come by though. That was really cool😁


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

We seen 1 hen came right in my girls thought that was cool. Then my 6 year old days dad when we gonna shoot a turkey. Lol 🤣


----------



## syrio (Dec 15, 2018)

If you’re reading this near a creek and a field on private next to some public land and there are two of you...hello.

Also, we’re currently the only things sounding like hens.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

PQuinn said:


> Livingston County Gobbler Down!
> 
> Had my 6 y/o riding shotgun with me for his first ever hunt!
> 
> ...



Congrats Patrick nice bird, you are the first hunter here in Michigan to post up a picture with Mrs Flights tote.....sweet !
Flight


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

My son scored this morning. Almost a repeat of last year. What a beautiful morning. Surprise double beard!!


























Good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bowhunt said:


> My son scored this morning. Almost a repeat of last year. What a beautiful morning. Surprise double beard!!
> 
> View attachment 762814
> 
> ...


Outstanding!

Congrats to all lucky hunters.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Quiet this morning in washtenaw but the birds were active. Only heard 3 gobbles, two being way off in the distance. No shots heard. 

Had about 10 hens come at first light followed by 5 Tom's. Tom's had no interest in the hens or my decoys. Never responded to one of my calls or the hens yelping. Tom's came by at about 50 yards but I'm not comfortable with that shot, especially with all the brush in the way from me sitting on the ground.

Will give it another hour or two, back out this afternoon possibly with the ground blind.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Heck yeah!!! Her first turkey!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Gonna be a short sit, no birds. Kiddo likes the turkey calls though


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Had a Tom meander through at 70. 67.4 according to the range finder. Absolutely would not commit but didn't see me. Just kept slowly picking at acorns and walking. Started an army crawl to close the gap. 

Cell phone on silent but got a watch alert. Grandpa. They are of the age that I stop everything regardless when they call. Let it go to voicemail.

Listen to voicemail. Man I hope everything is okay. 

He found some duck and goose decoys at a yard sale 😂

Trying to plot out my next move.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Heck yeah!!!
> View attachment 762828
> View attachment 762828


Good job. Interesting tip color on those tail feathers.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

8:05am Isabella county...had 3 Jake’s go by then this one popped out trying to push them out of the field..










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Can't even find a feather. Just went to another spot and dust bowl don't look to be used. Heard two distant shots.
Now going to look over a field, where the hens lay down along the sides.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Only 4 deer and a yote for me so far


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Should be in my blind in ten minutes.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well either a hunter came in from the other side or I just started fighting with a hen up in the clear cut.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Captain said:


> 8:05am Isabella county...had 3 Jake’s go by then this one popped out trying to push them out of the field..
> View attachment 762832
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Heck yeah!!!
> View attachment 762828
> View attachment 762828


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

731 am. 

Not a peep until 10 minutes before he died, then I don't think he stopped gobbling to breathe.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bowhunt said:


> My son scored this morning. Almost a repeat of last year. What a beautiful morning. Surprise double beard!!
> 
> View attachment 762814
> 
> ...


Congrats to the boy! Great bird.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

PQuinn said:


> Livingston County Gobbler Down!
> 
> Had my 6 y/o riding shotgun with me for his first ever hunt!
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

No pics in 3days 8am saw him 100yds away called and he came straight in.Could not resist knew he was 3yr old.11 in beard little over 1,eight spurs


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Finally man I been waiting for this ! Congrats to all getting out there and to those that had a successful opener watching from the couch unfortunately can't hunt Michigan again this year !! Keep after them from your number one fan of LRTS lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> No pics in 3days 8am saw him 100yds away called and he came straight in.Could not resist knew he was 3yr old.11 in beard little over 1,eight spurs
> View attachment 762835
> View attachment 762836
> View attachment 762837
> ...


Awesome bird! Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> 731 am.
> 
> Not a peep until 10 minutes before he died, then I don't think he stopped gobbling to breathe.
> View attachment 762833
> ...


Way to get it done! Nice bird congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

First spot we all got tired of hearing nothing at about 0815, decided to drive to Benzie and check some spots and on the way noticed some Jakes on Public. Wife said those would make her happy.

So we set up with the sun at our backs a few hundred yards away from the field and I started calling, got a response every time and my wife was happy when one came in the decoys. Somehow I missed the other one, used my duck gun that worked great last fall for my turkey...can't figure out how I missed, was sitting awkward and with the ammo shortage I wasn't patterning a gun I have shot turkeys with, oh well bringing my 10 gauge out after we clean this bird.

Kept calling that jake I missed for thirty minutes, he wouldn't come close for another shot but was fun hearing him respond each time holding off about 100-200 yards. Called in another bird from somewhere and the jake and him met up and started strutting. Saw a third bird in that area that was quiet I assume was a hen becuase the boys followed that bird off.

My daughter said this is funner than deer hunting.


----------



## ILKSGAMI (Jun 29, 2020)

5 deer and 3 single hens so far this morning, had to call it early and go pick up my 2 year old but I'll be back out this afternoon. First time Turkey hunting on Public land in Oakland County no less, it's a good thing I had a few spots in mind- I was running a little late (5:15ish) and the first spot had 5 trucks parked there already.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Bowhunt said:


> My son scored this morning. Almost a repeat of last year. What a beautiful morning. Surprise double beard!!
> 
> View attachment 762814
> 
> ...





Bowhunt said:


> My son scored this morning. Almost a repeat of last year. What a beautiful morning. Surprise double beard!!
> 
> View attachment 762814
> 
> ...


Congrats he’ll of a beard.hell of big beard how long


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Botiz said:


> Good job. Interesting tip color on those tail feathers.


Yeah I thought so too, he really stood out from the other 2 that were coming behind him.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Really quiet birds this morning.
Never heard a gobble after 7:30.
Saw no birds..odd for this spot to not even see a hen.
I'm thinking tomorrow I'm going after the tom that was responding from the tree. I figured out where he was but he went the other way, so I'll be much closer tomorrow.
I did see 12 deer.
Congratulations to everyone that connected this morning!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Heck yeah!!! Her first turkey!
> View attachment 762828





Firefighter said:


> 731 am.
> 
> Not a peep until 10 minutes before he died, then I don't think he stopped gobbling to breathe.
> View attachment 762833
> ...


Nice


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Was a great morning to be in the turkey woods this am if I was deer hunting seen over 20 deer heard lot's of turkey gobbling on neighbors but no birds near me then this deer walked by had to take a picture this deer has a bolt sticking out of it hope to be back out Tommrow morning hope the turkey cooperate. Congrats to all who were able to get their bird.









Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

kirkt said:


> Was a great morning to be in the turkey woods this am if I was deer hunting seen over 20 deer heard lot's of turkey gobbling on neighbors but no birds near me then this deer walked by had to take a picture this deer has a bolt sticking out of it hope to be back out Tommrow morning hope the turkey cooperate. Congrats to all who were able to get their bird.
> View attachment 762857
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Sad.


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lots of gobbling this morning, deer, 2 fox and this Tom came in at 9 am. He was with 2 Jake’s and they pounded the crap out of him after I shot him and wouldn’t leave. 11 inch beard. 1 inch spurs. Beautiful morning in Sanilac County.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Good luck to everyone this afternoon.Iam done going to memorial for my best friend that die one year ago loved turkey hunting with him got my this morning glad because his wife called said she wanted turkey feathers to put on his gravewith put some last spring they stay good all year but got bad month ago.Main reason I shot a turkey now I will hunt with camera.Don’t think I will ever shoot another one .No fun if you don’t have some one to share .Don’t have anyone left that like turkey hunting.That’s why I like reading lifts hope tonight I see lots successful hunters especially kids they are future of hunting


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Decision time...

I've never hunted the afternoon. Had to come out and tend to some things. Really want to go back out tonight. Question is...what time? And do I go back to the same place..as I'd like to hunt it tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Doubled up this morning with dlawerence 
We had a few gobbling early and moved towards these two. My granddaughter was supposed to be the shooter but couldn’t get the gun on them(she’s 7). So she told her dad you shoot. I was 15 yds away. As soon as they shot the 2nd bird stuck around so I decided I could end my season and get some habitat chores done lol. Took about 15 minutes to get them to come in. Their not the biggest but a GREAT day(1.5 hours) in the woods with family!!
as a bonus I set the two birds down and I went to get my gun look down at them and literally there’s a shed sitting next to him exactly where the pic shows it, guess it’s our lucky day.
Now we have to find that girl one.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey you laid those turkeys down right next to a shed!😃
Congrats on the birds!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

congrats to everyone that scored today, our day started out frustrating with encounters with coyotes and other hunters, but after a move, the action heated up around noon. My GF was up first and was able to take her 2nd turkey ever and after a trip for lunch and cleaning the first bird, we went back out and were lucky enough to have one come in to the decoy less than 10 minutes after sitting down for the afternoon. A little bittersweet that the season is over so fast, but it was a lot of fun. Both birds were taken with a Stevens 301 in .410 and I was able to get both on video.


----------

